# peanut trade!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

my peanut and are doing a trade for a devils weed !! 
got my half yesterday !! look at that devils weed, dosent it look delicious :helloooo:
i cannot wait to smoke it, ive heard all great things about it.
thanks again man for doing the trade with me.
i hope you like the return selection :mrcool:
will get it in the mail asap !!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking foward to trying the Devil's Weed myself. enjoy


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Let us know how that Devil's Weed smokes! Nice trade 

CD


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Chad let me know how it goes... I have been wanting to try one too.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Let us know how that Devil's Weed smokes! Nice trade
> 
> CD


i will...still tring to decide what brew to pair it with...any ideas ?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Chad let me know how it goes... I have been wanting to try one too.


for sure ! or maybe i wont have to :mrcool: :helloooo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

So ya got your trade Chad looks good.Did you fire up the weed yet?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> So ya got your trade Chad looks good.Did you fire up the weed yet?


no, i have not sparked the weed up yet . figured after its travels it would need to rest a few days :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice trade!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the Devil's Weed smokes are awesome! Be sure to post a review!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice trade!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Make sure you smoke it...Glad you liked it.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

redbeard said:


> no, i have not sparked the weed up yet . figured after its travels it would need to rest a few days :biggrin:


This thread almost sounds illegal.LOLOL


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> This thread almost sounds illegal.LOLOL


haha, its was even worse before peanut hooked me up with this weed, when i called the local B&Ms asking for it. The reaction you get from them on the phone is hilarious...there like what...its a cigar ? are you calling the correct place... HAH go ahead and try it. Call you favorite B&M and ask them for the weed. I called them all and got similar reactions


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Peanut said:


> Make sure you smoke it...Glad you liked it.


you dont have to worry about that sir!!!! :leph:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice trade


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice trade! Let us know how good the weed is!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah it looks great!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome trade, I really wanna try a weed, i'll keep my eyes peeled for one, enjoy!


----------

